# August 2012 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

27. Unexpected(Family by Choice, #4)-Robin Nadler 680 pgs 10,847 loc (8/3/12-8/17) 4/5 stars
28. Defending Jacob-William Landay 421 pgs 7,786 loc (8/18/12-8/22/12) 5/5 stars
29. The Language of Flowers-Vanessa Diffenbaugh 325 pgs 5,383 loc (8/25/12-8/31/12)5/5 stars
30.


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**SUBJECT**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1. _Broken Harbour _Tana FrenchCrimeKindle 9260 locations 08/04/20124.99 Stars2. _Demon Fish: Travels Through the Hidden World of Sharks _Juliet EilperinNatural ScienceAudio 11:01 hours 08/06/20123.50 Stars3. _A Prayer for Owen Meany _John IrvingNovelKindle 13730 locations 08/12/20125.00 Stars4. _Hav _Jan MorrisNovelDTB 301 pages 08/15/20124.00 Stars5. _Genesis _Bernard BeckettScience FictionKindle 2167 locations 08/17/20124.00 Stars6. _The Curse of Chalion _Lois McMaster BujoldFantasyAudio 18:27 hours 08/19/20123.75 Stars7. _Master and Commander _Patrick O'BrianHistorical NovelKindle 7533 locations 08/25/20123.99 Stars8. _Days of Destruction, Days of Revolt _Chris HedgesPolitical ScienceDTB 302 pages 08/26/20123.99 Stars9. _Song of Achilles _Madeline MillerNovelAudio 11:18 hours 08/27/20123.50 Stars10. _Infinite Jest _David Foster WallaceNovelKindle 26230 locations  Currently Reading11. _The Righteous Mind: Why Good People are Divided by Politics and Religion _Jonathan HaidtPsychologyAudio 11:03 hours  Currently Reading
[br]
***** Reading Stats For 2012 *****

* FORMAT** JAN** FEB** MAR** APR** MAY** JUN** JUL** AUG** SEP** OCT** NOV** DEC** TOTAL*Locations22,987​27,605​28,107​34,823​47,329​43,737​28,887​32,690​0​0​0​0​266,165​Pages1,277​715​1,122​624​957​934​599​603​0​0​0​0​6,831​Audio39:28​36:03​29:49​35:15​15:54​43:08​34:51​40:46​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​275:14​


----------



## izzy

58. Seducing Cinderella by Gina Maxwell (8/4) 2.5/5
59. The Vincent Boys by Abbi Glines (8/4-8/5) 4/5 fun quick read 
60. Sailor Moon Vol. 2 (7/28-8/6)
61. At Grave's End (Night Huntress 3) by Jeanine Frost (8/7-8/12) 
62. Wuthering Frights by HP Mallory (8/15-8/17)
63. Need by Sherri Hayes (8/18-8/20)
64. Heir To The Shadows (Black Jewels #2) by Anne Bishop (8/13-8/22)
65. Ill Wind by Rachel Caine - VF Pick (8/22-8/24)
66. Easy by Tammara Webber (8/24-8/25) 
67. Crash by Nicole Williams (8/25-8/26)
68. Dragon Bound by Thea Harrison (8/26-8/27)
69. Anew by Chelsea Fine (8/28-8/31)
70. Because of Low by Abbi Glines (8/29-8/31)
71. Leviathan Wakes by James S.A. Corey (7/25-8/--) - 40% and taking a break just kind of bored

TBR
Assassin's Apprentice (Farseer trilogy #1) by Robin Hobb - Sword and Laser pick

Read in 2011: 89


----------



## chipotle

1. Summer Desserts by Nora Roberts - eh
2. Somebody to Love by Kristan Higgins - ok
3. Searching for the One by Gabriella Murray - ok
4. Wallflower in Bloom by Claire Cook - good
5. Little White Lies by Gemma Townley - ok
6. Blue Christmas by Mary Kay Andrews - good
7. Eat Cake by Jeanne Ray - very good - my favorite book this summer!
8. Rainshadow Road by Lisa Kleypas (Friday Harbor #2) - good
9. Wildwater Walking Club by Claire Cook - ok
10. Lost Dogs and Lonely Hearts by Lucy Dillon - good
11. Best Staged Plans by Claire Cook - good
12. Step-Ball-Change by Jeanne Ray - good
13. Tales from the Yoga Studio: A Novel by Rain Mitchell - good


----------



## Jaasy

121.1    Sinnamon by Waslim, finished***
122.2    Cadillac Jukebox by James Lee Burke, finished***
123.3    Sunset Limited by James Lee Burke, finished***
124.4    Purple Cane Road by James Lee Burke, finished***
125.5    Jolie Blon's Bounce by James Lee Burke, finished**
126.6    Godsend 1 - 5 by K. Elliott, finished****
127.7    Godsend 6 - 9 by K. Elliott, finished****
128.8    Last Car to Elysian Fields by James Lee Burke, finished***
129.9    Crusader's Cross by James  Lee Burke, finished***
130.10  Pegasus Descending by James Lee Burke, finished***
131.11  The Tin Roof Blowdown by James Lee Burke, finished****
132.12  Swan Peak by James Lee Burke, finished**
133.13  The Glass Rainbow by James Lee Burke, finished****
134.14  Creole Belle by James Lee Burke, finished****
135.15  Godsend: The Weight Of Echo by K. Elliott, finished****
136.16  A Baby of Her Own by Brenda Novak, finished ***
137.17  The Swap Game by Brian W. Smith, finished****
138.18  I Kill Rich People by Mike Bogin, finished***
139.19  Back Fire by Catherine Coulter, finished****
140.20  Church Boyz by H.H. Fowler, finished****
141.21  Church Boyz 2 by H.H. Fowler, finished****
142.22  Mama's Lies, Daddy's Pain by Brian W. Smith, finished***
143.23  I Won't Tell Your Secrets, Part 1 by Kelvin H. Jackson, finished****
144.24  I Won't Tell Your Secrets, Part 2 by Kelvin H. Jackson, finished****
145.25  Cruel Justice by M.A. Cowley, finished****
146.26  Impeding Justice by M.A. Cowley, finished****(re-read)
147.27  Final Justice by Mel Cowley, finished****(re-read)
1


----------



## LauraB

*In Progress*
A Gay and Melencoly Sound

*Completed*
Shadow of Night
harry potter 1


----------



## Toby

1. I'm Listening With a Broken Ear by Vicky Kaseorg 8/1/12
2. Easily Amused by Karen Mc Question 8/7/12
3. Conquering Arthritis: What Doctors Don't Tell You Because They Don't Know Second Edition by Barbara Allan 8/10/12
4. Angel in a Fur Coat by Cynthia Enuton 8/13/12
5. Favorite by Karen Mc Question 8/15/12
6. The Search for Major Plagge : The Nazi Who Saved Jews, Expanded Edition by Michael Good 8/20/12
7. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban by J. K. Rowling 8/24/12
8. Friday the Rabbi Slept Late by Harry Kemelman 8/24/12
9. Dogland by Will Shenerly 8/26/12


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Loc./Pages **Genre **Format **Rating *8/4  Spinward Fringe: Frontline Randolph Lalonde 6232 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *8/6 A History of the World in Six Glasses Tom Standage 311 pp. Non Fiction Audio * ★★★★ *8/7 Season of the Harvest Michael R Hicks 7045 loc. Thriller Kindle * ★★★ *8/8 Darkfever Karen Moning 4619 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle * ★★★★★ *8/9 Bloodfever Karen Moning 4851 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle * ★★★★★ *8/9 All Shall be Well Deborah Crombie 3813 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★★ *8/10 Witches Under Way Debora Geary 3964 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle * ★★★★★ *8/12 Wicked By Any Other Name Linda Wisdom 5935 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle * ★★★ *8/14 The Curse of Chalion Lois McMaster Bujold  Fantasy Kindle * ★★★★★ *8/15 Faefever Karen Moning 5134 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle * ★★★★ *8/16 Dreamfever Karen Moning 7045 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle * ★★★★★ *8/18 Shadowfever Karen Moning 11117 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle * ★★★★★ *8/18 Poirot Investigates Agatha Christie 190 pp. Mystery Audio * ★★★★ *8/23 The Vor Game Lois McMaster Bujold 4724 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *8/25 The Ape Who Guards the Balance Elizabeth Peters 464pp. Mystery Audio * ★★★★ *8/26 FindingsMary Anna Evans 4886 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★★ *8/29 TrickedKevin Hearne 338 pp. Urban Fantasy Audio * ★★★★★ *8/29 Leave the Grave GreenDeborah Crombie 4157 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★ *

*Currently Reading:* Hex in High Heels by Linda Wisdom (5797 loc.)
*Currently Listening to:* Oath of Swords by David Weber (576 pp.)


----------



## djgross

Broken Harbor: A Novel Tana French 8/1
Arranged Catherine McKenzie 8/3
The Fallen Angel Daniel Silva 8/5
Dare Me: A Novel Megan Abbott 8/8
Where We Belong Emily Giffin 8/9
Shutter Island Dennis Lehane 8/11
Seating Arrangements Maggie Shipstead 8/13
Ransom River Meg Gardiner 8/16
Summerland: A Novel Elin Hilderbrand 8/19
Dream Lake (Friday Harbor) Lisa Kleypas 8/20
Heartbroken: A Novel Lisa Unger 8/21
Kill You Twice (Archie Sheridan & Gretchen Lowell) Chelsea Cain 8/26
Vigilante (Shane Scully Novels) Stephen Cannell 8/27


----------



## joanne29

in again!

1. Answering 911 by Caroline Burau 220 pgs 8/2  
2. The Woman Who Wasn't There by Robin Gaby Fisher 306 pgs 08/04    
3. Love is the Cure by Elton John 218 pgs. 8/7   
4. The Darkest Evening of the Year by Dean Koontz 368 pgs 8/12  
5. Once Upon A Heart 149 pgs by Katherine Whitfield 8/12    
6. [breast] for Tat by Steven King 78 pgs 8/18 
7. Torn Apart by Tim Miles 336 pgs 8/18  
8. Confessions of a Scary Mommy by Jill Smokler 178 pgs 8/23
9.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Here we go!

1.  by Stephen King. 572 pages. 6025 Loc.

2.  by Stephen King. 560 pages. 9067 Loc.

3.  by Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King). 512 pages. 6203 Loc.

4.







by Stephen King 199 pages. 2661 Loc.

5.  by Stephen King. 752 pages. 9135 Loc.

6.  by Stephen King. 272 pages. 2659 Loc.

7.  by Stephen King. 688 pages. 9522 Loc.

August Totals:
# of Books- 7
# of Pages- 3555
# of Kindle Locations: 45,272


----------



## gina1230

1. *Salvation in Death by J.D. Robb* * Bk 27 - In Death * Audible
2. *Promises in Death by J.D. Robb *  * Bk 28? - In Death * Library audio
3. *On The Edge by Ilona Andrews* * Bk 1 - Edge * Audible
4. *Some Girls Bite by Chloe Neill *  * Bk 1 - Chicagoland Vampires * Audible
5. *Defiant by Kris Kennedy *  * Kindle


----------



## Geoffrey

*August Reading List*
86. *Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll* - F/SF Course - 1155 locations - finished Aug 3
87. *Through the Looking Glass - Lewis Carroll* - F/SF Course - 1770 locations - finished Aug 4
88. *Parable of the Sower - Octavia Butler* - Dystopia - 4528 locations - finished Aug 7
89. *Dracula - Bram Stoker* - F/SF Course - 5570 locations - finished Aug 11
90. *Zero at the Bone - Jane Seville* - M/M Romance - 9722 locations - finished Aug 11
91. *The Princess Bride: S. Morgenstern's Classic Tale of True Love and High Adventure - William Goldman* - 6033 locations - finished Aug 15
92. *Frankenstein - Mary Shelly* - F/SF Course - 2804 locations - finished Aug 18
93. *The Curse of Chalion  - Lois McMaster Bujold* - Fantasy - 7141 locations - finished Aug 22
94. *Mosses from an Old Manse - Nathaniel Hawthorne* - F/SF Course - 2928 locations - finished Aug 25
95. *The Portable Poe  - Edgar Allen Poe* - F/SF Course - 10424 locations - finished Aug 26
96. *Exiled: Clan of the Claw - Stirling, Turtledove, Ringo, Nye* - Fantasy - 4764 locations - 14% complete

*August TBR List*
97. *The Island of Dr. Moreau - H.G.Wells* - F/SF Course - 
98. *The Invisible Man - H.G.Wells* - F/SF Course - 
99. *Trading in Danger - Elizabeth Moon* - Science Fiction
100. *http://www.amazon.com/dp/ /?tag=kbpst-20 - Prime Selection*
101. *http://www.amazon.com/dp/ /?tag=kbpst-20 - *


----------



## mooshie78

1.  Mockingjay--Suzanne Collins (started 7/25)
2.  The Dark Monk--Oliver Pötzsch 
3.  Social Order and the Fear of Crime in Contemporary Times--Stephen Farrall, Jonathan Jackson, Emily Gray (Hardcover)
4.  The Sirens of Titan--Kur Vonnegut (started 8/20)

Finished 4 books in January
Finished 1 book in February
Finished 5 books in March
Finished 2 books in April
Finished 2 books in May
Finished 0 Books in June
Finished 2 Books in July

Finished 41 books in 2011


----------



## Maxx

August 2012

1.  East of the Sun (DTB) as of 8/1/12 on page 512, completed 8/1/12, 67 pages read
2.  Swan Song (kindle) as of 8/1/12 on page 205, as of 8/31/12 on page 262, 37 pages read
3.  Dead Until Dark (audiobook) as of 8/1/12 on page 173, completed 8/7/12, 154 pages read
4.  Angry Housewives Eating Bon Bons (DTB) began 8/5/12, completed 8/28/12, 404 pages read
5.  Good Omens (audiobook) began 8/7/12, as of 8/31/12 on page 160, 160 pages read
6.  The Snowman (audiobook) began 8/19/12, completed 8/26/12, 512 pages
7.  The Indian in the Cupboard (audiobook) began 8/26/12, completed 8/30/12, 240 pages


Pages Read in August 2012:  1574
Books Read in August 2012:  5
Pages Read in 2012:  8895
Books Read in 2012:  21


----------

